

Balanced raises $800K on Facebook - ujeezy
http://pandodaily.com/2013/03/19/balanced-raises-a-rapid-800k-on-a-little-known-fundraising-platform-called-facebook/

======
zende
Excited to have an incredible group of angel investors onboard!

